# New Video - Episode 6 - Joyetech Delta II and MVC Meet



## Philip Dunkley (2/3/15)

In this new episode, I review the Joyetech Delta II in detail and have a look at the first MVC Meet. I also announce some of the newer DNA40 devices (including an affordable one) and make a Public Apology!!

Here is the Link:



Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

Was so lekker to see some coverage of the Vape Meet!  It helped the FOMO!


----------



## abdul (2/3/15)

thank you @Philip Dunkley for the coverage!!! To my defense though..... was so busy with all the juice that my hands were messed and kept slipping in the cloud competition.

congrats to @shaunnadan on the win

Great coverage and video as usual bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (2/3/15)

Great Vid Philip. The MVC meet looked like a lot of fun. I'll definitely try make it to the next one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (2/3/15)

Nice relaxing video to watch @Philip Dunkley - especially enjoyed seeing our own juice queen @Melinda in a"rooi nommer nogal"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/15)

hey im on TV !!!!

was an awesome day out and loads of fun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (2/3/15)

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha @Derick nice clouds 

@Melinda... did you copy me with the stash box for vape gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/3/15)

Cool video, and I spotted my old Reo mini there too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/3/15)

Great Video and people! MVC FTW!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Melinda (2/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahaha @Derick nice clouds
> 
> @Melinda... did you copy me with the stash box for vape gear



Well mine is about 20 times smaller than yours  but still freaking awesome.... told Philip I do not give permission for my face on you tube... I need the finesmaster!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/3/15)

@Melinda Hahahahaha, The fines master is on my side, hey @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (2/3/15)

Melinda said:


> Well mine is about 20 times smaller than yours  but still freaking awesome.... told Philip I do not give permission for my face on you tube... I need the finesmaster!!


Hahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Melinda Hahahahaha, The fines master is on my side, hey @Rob Fisher



Indeed! It was great to see you on Camera @Melinda!


----------



## PrenessaM (2/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hey im on TV !!!!
> 
> was an awesome day out and loads of fun



Congrats @shaunnadan . Ur American Indian name should be big cloud maker , or dancing with clouds. Or beeg cloud made with low battery. What was in the bag ... I think it had my name on it. 

Awesome footage @Philip Dunkley Truly looks like a ball of a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

